# testing



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

�������������������� �������������������������� just trying out this a on my tablet


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

What kind did you get?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Does anyone see emoticons here? They show up on my other computer. My Samsung galaxy tablet is great. But it started freezing up every time I went to Amazon. I tried everything. If amazon was not important to me, it wouldn't matter. But I do 95% of my shopping on it.

So I bought a MS Surface. It's very nice. It has windows 10. And it has a button for emoticons on it. So I have 100 emoticons on there. They show up on it. But on my regular laptop they are not showing up. The surface is a bit slower than the Galaxy and I would have to spend $900 to get a better processor but that's nuts for a tablet. 

I'm beginning to wonder if my 48 inch tv in the bedroom is interfering. I should try that out. It sits between my tablet and the wifi thing.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

�������������������� ��������������������������
That's what shows up here.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I saw your emoticons at first, but now they're gone??.....just a bunch of question marks. I don't always see everyone's emoticons though.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> What kind did you get?


Out of all of them the last purchase is a Surface with an Atom processor. 
The only things I can say about tablets is buy one with high resolution or you'll hurt your eyes. Jelly Bean is fast. Atom is not as fast. Celeron I don't like.


----------

